# Flying into/out of Kapalua?



## M&M (Apr 23, 2013)

Any experienced Maui visitors that fly into / out of JHM?

We will be staying at the Ritz Carlton near Kapalua, Maui and are flying from HNL (Honolulu) to JHM on Maui.
 My question is, for the return flight, how much time in advance of the flight departure time do I need to leave from the hotel? 
Would  1 hour,40 minutes in advance be enough time?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 23, 2013)

Kapalua, W. Maui airport is a tiny, basically general aviation- or scenic flights type airport. I'd think that 10 minutes before departure would still allow a leisurely bathroom stop. I haven't seen any aircraft operating from there larger than about a 20ish seat Twin Otter.

In this case, Mokulele Air flies a single engine Cessna Grand Caravan. 8-10 seats. Everybody gets a window!

Jim


----------



## daventrina (Apr 23, 2013)

Checking bags through may be problematic.
Check the baggage limits.
In the past bags were generally restricted to 40# and a small carry-on.
So, it didn't work for us. Otherwise, we love to fly-in to Kapalua because it is right up the hill from many resorts. Some of the baggage limits may have been updated on some flights.

_"What are the baggage limits?

You may bring ONE carry-on bag (not to exceed 16lbs) and ONE personal item (e.g., purse, camera, jacket) on board the aircraft. Carry-on baggage must be small enough to store under the seat or in an overhead compartment.

All checked bags are limited to a maximum weight of 50 lbs./22 kg.

The first checked bag is assessed a fee of $15, $30  for the second bag, and $35 for each additional bag thereafter.

Excess baggage fees will apply to any additional checked bags.No checked-in item should be longer than 96 in./244 cm. Excess weight and oversized items (e.g., surfboards, bicycles, kennels) will incur an additional fee and will only be accommodated if space is available."_​


Passepartout said:


> I haven't seen any aircraft operating from there larger than about a 20ish seat Twin Otter. ... Mokulele Air flies a single engine Cessna Grand Caravan Jim



Island Air flys 37-seat De Havilland Dash-8 and 64-seat ATR-72 aircraft.
The Caravan is a great airplane...



Passepartout said:


> Kapalua, W. Maui airport is a tiny...


I'd say small - Runway 2/20 Dimensions: 	3000 x 100 ft. ... 
Interesting that Hana is bigger (Runway 8/26 3606 x 100) On the other hand our runway is 4000 feet.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 23, 2013)

The OP didn't mention the carrier,  but either way, it's a small airport so not much time will be necessary before boarding. Good point about interlining luggage, though.

Hard for me to fathom a 3,000 ft runway. Our 7/25 is 8,700 X 150. 'Course at 4150 MSL, a hot summer day at gross weight can make you wish for more.

Jim


----------



## ferndale (Apr 24, 2013)

We fly in and out of JHM every year when we go to Kaanapali.  We try to arrive about 30 minutes before our flight.  Security is not open at all times, just around times of flights.  They are ridiculous about  size and weight of bags at this airport, so be prepared.  They weigh carryons and size check each and every one.  (except GO!).  It is a fabulous convenience to be able to fly into!!


----------



## M&M (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. So we booked our air on Orbitz: It lists the carrier as Go, operated by Mesa Airlines. But when you open the Flight Details, it says Flight # _____ Operated by Mokulele Airlines 

It says its a Cessna Prop. I assume this is a pretty small aircraft. What do they seat, like 10?


----------



## daventrina (Apr 24, 2013)

M&M said:


> It says its a Cessna Prop. I assume this is a pretty small aircraft. What do they seat, like 10?


Cessna Caravan.  Depending on the model, seats 8-10. Only needs 2/3s of the runway to take-off...
By the time you land ... you will have had your scenic tour


----------



## lynne (Apr 24, 2013)

daventrina said:


> Cessna Caravan.  Depending on the model, seats 8-10. Only needs 2/3s of the runway to take-off...
> By the time you land ... you will have had your scenic tour



Seats 9 and it is our favorite way to travel inter-island.  And as Daventrina state, you will have a very scenic tour.

Another piece of info is that they will weigh you to determine where you will be seated on the aircraft.  If you have a bag with you under 20lbs, they will happily gate check it for you at no charge.  Between 20 - 50 lbs, there will be a bag fee.


----------



## M&M (May 2, 2013)

From your experience, will an 1:10 be enough time between arriving at HNL, getting luggage, going to the Commuter Terminal and getting on the plane to Kapalua?


----------



## lynne (May 2, 2013)

M&M said:


> From your experience, will an 1:10 be enough time between arriving at HNL, getting luggage, going to the Commuter Terminal and getting on the plane to Kapalua?



That is probably cutting it too close.  You will have to clear TSA in Honolulu for the commuter terminal.


----------



## M&M (May 4, 2013)

It appears that this is the last flight out of HNL to Kapalua.
So if I need to change plans and fly into OGG, how far of adrive is that from Kapalua ?


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2013)

M&M said:


> It appears that this is the last flight out of HNL to Kapalua.
> So if I need to change plans and fly into OGG, how far of adrive is that from Kapalua ?



About 30-40 min.


----------



## M&M (May 6, 2013)

Ok. I was able to change my flight. Now I have to fly into OGG instead of JHM, but I'll have 1:55 between flights. I still think this may be a little close, but hopefully that will work.


----------



## daventrina (May 7, 2013)

M&M said:


> ...Now I have to fly into OGG instead of JHM, but I'll have 1:55 between flights. I still think this may be a little close, but hopefully that will work.


If you bags are checked all the way through to OGG you should be good. If not could be close.


----------

